# SU Checker



## android_owl (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've spectated this forum to long anonymously, so, as a fresh new user, I want to share my latest application with you: SU Checker.

_This application checks the availability for the su binary (root). It doesn't root the phone!_

*Description*
Having problems with su? Do you even know if it is installed on your current rom? Here is the solution for that problem. This application checks the availability for the su binary. The perfect application for customrom developers!

*Link to Android Market*








*Direct Android Market link*
SU Checker in the Market


----------

